

Apple iPhone turns table top into full-sized invisible keyboard - co_pl_te
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/9664362/Apple-iPhone-turns-table-top-into-full-sized-invisible-keyboard.html

======
vilgax
It's not just constrained to Apple iPhone as title suggests,but any device
with 3D accelerometer. It's just the software which is written for iOS.

------
samet
App is not in Cydia or anywhere yet.

------
samet
Where we can get it?

